# Identify this kanji?



## bryantcw (Feb 14, 2022)

Sushi chef at a local restaurant. Just curious what he was using. Sorry the picture isn’t perfect, I didn’t want to be rude so I snapped a shot as quick as I could while he stopped working for me.


----------



## phoka (Feb 16, 2022)

It's from Kikuichi Cutlery.


----------



## bryantcw (Feb 16, 2022)

You the man, thanks!


----------



## adam92 (Feb 17, 2022)

I only see many micro chip


----------



## Justablacktee (Feb 17, 2022)

adam92 said:


> I only see many micro chip



The knife just seems dirty ... fish flesh I suppose, being in a sushi place


----------

